# Specialized Crash Replacement?



## capnron5177 (May 9, 2008)

So, I made disastrous mistake of driving my bike into the garage on my roof rack, this is the first time I've had a roof rack. The frame is definitely trashed, snapped in 2 places on top tube and one on the down tube. 

I've contacted my bike shop and they say the crash replacement policy grants me a list of discounts, but they told me it is only for current (2012) models, they would not have anything from last year or before. Also, if I just get the frame only, I would have to get the Pro frame, since this is the only level that you can buy just the frame itself. 

Does anyone have experience with this? I had a 2009 Roubaix Elite with upgraded components; I would really love if they offer something about the same level frame-wise, perhaps even a slight upgrade frame like the Expert level or something. Would it make sense to check other bike shops, or is this the policy from Specialized across the board?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Check the support section of the website. They have info there about their helmet crash replacement, not sure about frames. Good luck. This was a big worry of mine ever since I got my roof rack.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

If you have an iPhone, there is an app called Bikesavr that you turn on as you're leaving home, and an alarm goes off to remind you not to go into the garage when you return home.


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

See if your insurance company can help. It may not be beneficial due to to deductible amounts, but there's no penalty for asking.


----------



## capnron5177 (May 9, 2008)

I checked with my insurance and my agent told me it's $1000 deductible, plus my rate would go up and he estimates from $600-800 total in period of 3 years... I couldn't understand why rate would go up, but that's another argument. 

I did get a response back from Specialized, and yes, confirmed they only will replace with current year model:

Robert Lofgran
MAY 31, 2012 02:28PM PDT
SPECIALIZED Agent
The crash replacement program simply offers a 20% discount towards the purchase of a currently available frame through a Specialized dealer. Specialized only sells Pro and S-Works level models as frame only options. Because of this the warranty department is generally only able to offer the Pro level and S-Works level frames as crash replacement options. Your dealer would need to contact their warranty/service representative for availability information. It will really come down to what your dealer is able to work out with their warranty/service rep for you.

Too bad for me, but at least I do have an aluminum bike to ride in the meantime. I may just get the pro frame when I have enough money saved, since the bike shop offered a number that's a bit better than 20%. 

I have the older Ultegra groupset, which are not bad at all to reuse, along with the star spoke roval wheels I got used from a friend. 

Thanks for the inputs, yeah I learned a few tricks to prevent driving into the garage: put a chair or ladder in your spot when leaving, yakima also makes a device that reminds you as well.


----------



## gbldrt (May 14, 2007)

*Specialized Crash Replacement*

My wife did exactly the same thing to her S-Works Tarmac. Our LBS has a very tight relationship with the north east Specialized rep. They honored the crash and let her choose a new frame at wholesale cost. She wound up with an S-Works Roubaix. I think it depends on the level of relationship your LBS has with the local Specialized rep and what he or she can and cannot provide to that LBS. 

Good luck.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Why not shoot an email to Calfee and see what they can do as far as repairs go? There was a good article on carbon fiber repairs in Bicycling mag a month or so ago. You might be able to get your bike fixed for less than a grand instead of buying a completely new frame.


----------



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

I never bought a roof rack since I knew that I'd eventually drive into the garage with the bike on top (most people I know who have roof racks and garages have). I have a friend who doesn’t have a garage but was called in to work after a bike race. He destroyed his bike in the parking garage.

I always thought that the way to alert myself to at least think about whether I had a bike on the roof was to tie some plastic "crime scene tape" to the door handle so it'd dangle right in front of my face when I opened the door. It would just slide across the car when I drove in and when I closed the door it'd just lie on the ground.

Even though I think this would work for me, I decided it wasn't worth taking a chance.


----------



## capnron5177 (May 9, 2008)

Just wanted to bring this old post back to tell you my experience with my homeowner's insurance:

I finally made the claim for the whole bike about 2 week ago, and hit pay dirt! They request me to estimate my bike's worth, and provide as much of the receipts as I can. So, my original bike costs $2000, but over the years I've upgraded almost all components to Ultegra and such. With estimates and all the bike parts I submitted total of just over $4000. I was afraid they will offer me a depreciated amount, but turns out they offered me about a hundred dollar less. They are however, holding back 800 dollars until I actually make the purchase and submit the receipt, as part of the replacement costs.

Last thing I'm dealing with, is I'm hoping I can keep the broken bike to turn in Specialized, as they offer the crash replacement discount. Looking at 2013 Tarmac or Roubaix Expert, it's about $1000 discount. I can't imagine what the insurance company can do with a broken bike.

Hope someone has experience in this, I'll post again when I get a response from insurance as well.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

capnron5177 said:


> Just wanted to bring this old post back to tell you my experience with my homeowner's insurance:
> 
> I finally made the claim for the whole bike about 2 week ago, and hit pay dirt! They request me to estimate my bike's worth, and provide as much of the receipts as I can. So, my original bike costs $2000, but over the years I've upgraded almost all components to Ultegra and such. With estimates and all the bike parts I submitted total of just over $4000. I was afraid they will offer me a depreciated amount, but turns out they offered me about a hundred dollar less. They are however, holding back 800 dollars until I actually make the purchase and submit the receipt, as part of the replacement costs.
> 
> ...


Be careful with your homeowner's insurance. I hit a submerged rock with my boat a while back and filed a claim against my HO ins (AAA) and they took care of it just fine. However, when I went bought a new home and went to insure it, AAA said no way because of my boat claim. May be different with other companies. You may want to inquire further.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Be very careful with using your homeowners insurance. They reserve the right to deny you as a customer due to claim history. You may find your home uninsured.

Save homeowner's insurance for catastrophes.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

As a side note, the Specialized crash replacement policy sucks. 20% off a top level frame? How is that a deal?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Kodi Crescent said:


> As a side note, the Specialized crash replacement policy sucks. 20% off a top level frame? How is that a deal?


It's a deal because Specialized is not obligated to offer ANYTHING. Crash damage is exempt from most any bike warranty.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> As a side note, the Specialized crash replacement policy sucks. 20% off a top level frame? How is that a deal?


a crash is not a manufacturer's defect.

plus, it's one of the reasons why I ended up getting a hitch installed and a hitch rack... because sometimes I am forgetful and will crash my bike into the garage

and.. before you criticize... better check up on what Bianchi offers on "crash warranty"


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

tednugent said:


> a crash is not a manufacturer's defect.
> 
> plus, it's one of the reasons why I ended up getting a hitch installed and a hitch rack... because sometimes I am forgetful and will crash my bike into the garage
> 
> and.. before you criticize... better check up on what Bianchi offers on "crash warranty"


Yeah, yeah, I understand. There are other companies like Santa Cruz that are known to give very good coverage for a crash warranty. I was hoping Specialized would do better.

I'm already sour on Specialized after dealing with my lousy Stumpjumper FSR.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

kodi crescent said:


> yeah, yeah, i understand. There are other companies like santa cruz that are known to give very good coverage for a crash warranty. I was hoping specialized would do better.
> 
> I'm already sour on specialized after dealing with my lousy stumpjumper fsr.



did you crash it?


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I love Specialized bikes, but haven't been happy with their customer service. I had a pair of $475 Barmac handlebars snap in half during a sprint, causing me to go down hard at 30mph. 

They wouldn't warranty them, AND they only offered a 20% discount on another set. Like I wanted those handlebars again...


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> I'm already sour on Specialized after dealing with my lousy Stumpjumper FSR.


another reason supporting a hardtail...less points of failure

and I have had many hard crashes on my Rockhopper


----------



## redvving19 (Sep 22, 2012)

I had no idea there were so many issues with roof racks


----------

